# Terra Nova on fox



## brutalwizard (Sep 27, 2011)

watched the first episode and i was digging it, i really like the idea.

and its already got LOST-esque mysteries occurring. fox ordered 13 episodes so at least i know some sort of neat story is to come from it.

the effects are slightly cheesy, some being pretty good, others being a joke.

actors seem to fit there roles well.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 27, 2011)

It feels like an avatar/Jurassic park mix! It even has the same old grizzled marine guy in it. But I though it was pretty good, It has me sort of interested.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the idea of the show seems a bit flawed. If you're trying to save the human race, why the fuck would you go to the dinosaur times? Everyone knows that they all got wiped out, and when that happens again, won't the humans get wiped out with the dinosaurs, therefore failing at saving humanity?


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 29, 2011)

I watched the first episode as well. See guitarister, apparently it was in a different time rift or something. Perhaps the dinosaurs don't get wiped out in that one? Who knows..it's in a TV show, let them do what they want lol.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 4, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> I think the idea of the show seems a bit flawed. If you're trying to save the human race, why the fuck would you go to the dinosaur times? Everyone knows that they all got wiped out, and when that happens again, won't the humans get wiped out with the dinosaurs, therefore failing at saving humanity?




Alternate timestream.

Guys poking holes in your plot? Alternate Timestream as a get-out clause to the rescue!  

Watching the first couple this evening, shall have more of an informed opinion at that point.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 19, 2011)

Watching the first episode now. A little annoyed that Comcast doesn't let you fast forward through this, that's a first. The show seems pretty cheesy so far, but I've still got a little under 2 hours to go for just the 1st episode.


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Being obsessed with dinosaurs for pretty much my entire life, I was very excited about this show, and the premise is pretty cool. Considering they go back about 90-something million years, that still gives them a good 25/30 million years before the comet. Still, after watching every episode so far, I find the acting to be pretty cheese and every character to be thoroughly unlikeable. Not only that, but I don't recall seeing a single dinosaur in the most recent episode, just the drama of people I find boring. Sadly, I want to like this show a lot more than I do.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with you. Just about every kid liked dinosaurs when they were younger, so anything with dinosaurs should be somewhat of an interest. I only made it through about 50 minutes of episode one. A lot of people have made such a fuss over how great the show is. Within that 50 minute time frame, there was only one short scene that had anything to do with dinosaurs. Everything else was boring and felt like something you'd catch on the Disney channel. The son's constant hissy fits about the family having to relocate were so annoying.


----------



## Bobo (Oct 29, 2011)

I wanted this to be awesome, but couldn't get through one episode. Maybe I can give it another shot.


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 3, 2011)

to be honest guys i totally forgot to watch it after the first episode haha


----------



## op1e (Nov 3, 2011)

The liberal elements have pushed me out of this show, I'm tapping out. In the first episode they cant kill the smaller "slasher" dino's with full auto assault rifles? And the last episode "just making sure, but we're not gonna kill this thing, are we?" finally did it for me. They wont allow the killing of a single thing in this series, other than Man. Who deserves it anyway, in their eyes, for being so flawed in our own nature. Jim Cameron proved a theory in Aliens... Bad ass futuristic weaponry = win. Their plastiky horseshit guns are fail. What, in the future they dont need optics or sights to aim rifles? And the Terra Novan weapons are stunners, its those evil Sixers that have projectile weapons, cause well, they're bad guys. This could have been so good. End rant\


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 3, 2011)

I did catch Monday's episode by chance. Still thought it was another cheesy prime-time TV show. Even though I only made it through 50 minutes of the first episode and part of Monday's, they need to kill off the whiny teenager, which probably won't happen because his parents are the main characters. His pity-parties are annoying as hell. Grow some balls, kid.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Nov 17, 2011)

Even though it's an alternate timeline, wouldn't you wanna leave things untouched because that will change the future as they know it?

I'm liking it, and there's more secrets to be known, but I'm praying that the boy would be abducted by a pterodactyl and eaten in midair.


----------

